# Drake Waterfowl clothing



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Is the Quality worth the cost or is there a better value out there?


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the pullover wader jacket and am very satisfied with it. mine is two years old and I would say the quality is excellent. It was a birthday gift so I can't comment on the cost.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Drake MST wader pullover, got it on sale, had it for 3 years, it has held up well...their sizing tends to be about a half size small..I also own a pair of Drake mudder slip on boots, probably the best dog training boot I have ever owned, even wear them goose hunting too. Drake hats are mediocre and run small, my .02


----------



## mufb (Dec 8, 2009)

I would stay away from their waders as there are better values at far less cost. I just received my 4th pair last month in the last two years because all of them have leaked. The pair I received in October was the version 2 but leaked on the first hunt. Drake has been good about replacing them but for the money you can buy 2 pair of Roger's waders which are pretty nice as well. 

Their other clothing has held up really well. I have a 3-1 plus 2 coat that is probably 5-6 years old and in good shape. Also have a LST pullover that gets warn a lot during duck season and has held up great as well as being very warm and comfortable. 

Mack's PW is running some sales on Drake gear right now and there are some pretty good prices.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

I have the pull over crew collar use it as a 
2nd layer in my waders very warm waterproof
And wind proof excellent not cheap but woth it


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no complaints with the items I have.

Russell


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

I was talking to someone in Mack's Pw the other day and he informed me that drake merch was going to he** in a hand basket quick (quality wise). That being said I haven't conducted any research of my own and I like my drake pullover I bought 3-4 years ago very much.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Love all mine. Wearing either the MST pullover or vest almost everyday. Also have the jacket and it's warm without being bulky and the shell itself is of good design and wearable by itself when you just need a little outer cover with some pockets.


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

I have had good luck with there gear, Gloves , Coats, Pullover.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have owned a ton of Drake gear and have given it all away. I am extremely unhappy with both the customer service and the cheap zippers and components that are used on all of their gear. Not to mention that their stuff is far from waterproof. I wouldn't waste my money. At the time I bought it their stuff was the best out there but now there are way better options for the money. My new system is Columbia but there are other good options out there too.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback
.Jimmy


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a lst jacket that is awesome so far.
Kept me dry in the little rain/snow we have gotten, very warm down into the single digits, without heavy layers, roomy and comfortable, and has tons of convenient pockets.
I want another!


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

picked up a drake liner synthetic , was disappointed it didn't have a loop to hang it up . 
I can sew a loop but should not have to for the $$ they cost didn't notice in the store.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have the EST and MST pullovers. I also just bought the LST down jacket. All seem to be well made and I haven't had any problems with them. I do wait for specials from place like Wing Supply that has them for up to 50% off. I found the down jacket at TxFowler.com for 50% off last month. I'm not sure thay are worth the MSRP. But, when bought at discount, they are good values.

Buck


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

Great products that are expensive but worth it. Have EST, MST, and LST products and are my primary hunting clothing along with some for everyday wear. Have not tried the waders but from everything I have seen dont care what brand they are all going to leak at some point.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Jimmy Ausmus said:


> Is the Quality worth the cost or is there a better value out there?


In my opinion they are not in the least bit. I have a Drake LST 4-1 Parka (it's the second one I have had, the first was replaced by the online internet supplier I purchased it from). As noted I am on my second, Drake customer service wouldn't replace the first one after the pockets literally fell off after the first time I wore it. The online supplier was nice enough to. However this second one now has stitching failure after one seasons use.

Bottom line - I'll never wear another product with a Drake logo on it.


----------



## xtflyway (Mar 26, 2011)

I've had great luck with the gear. Love the old school camo.


----------



## sir big spur (Apr 15, 2014)

freezeland said:


> In my opinion they are not in the least bit. I have a Drake LST 4-1 Parka (it's the second one I have had, the first was replaced by the online internet supplier I purchased it from). As noted I am on my second, Drake customer service wouldn't replace the first one after the pockets literally fell off after the first time I wore it. The online supplier was nice enough to. However this second one now has stitching failure after one seasons use.
> 
> Bottom line - I'll never wear another product with a Drake logo on it.


I have the same jacket. Stitching issues after the first season, and the zipper and button snaps ripped off the shell soon there after. This was purchased 4 years ago so things might have changed but I have since bought Mack's waders and pullover and am extremely happy with both. I do miss the waterproof quality of the Drake pullovers though.


----------



## BradL (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the clothing of Drake but not the waders.


----------



## griff68w (Jul 9, 2013)

the zipper in my jacket sucks and it was water resistant for about 10 minutes. other than that its great. lol. i just sprayed it down with nikwax so maybe will at least keep me dry.


----------



## Tarheel5 (Jun 12, 2014)

Seems over priced


----------

